# Moisture Meter advice please



## LawnNewb810 (Jun 26, 2021)

Is getting a couple of these worth it? maybe scatter like 4-5 of them around the yard?

Od is this more of something that you use one and poke around and spot check areas?


----------



## Oyster Shark (Aug 24, 2020)

No. Get a soil sampling probe. A core sample can tell you so much.


----------

